# deister-news



## momme (22. Juli 2003)

ich dachte mir, dass dieser thread immer mal wieder dazu genutzt werden kann, um neuigkeiten aus dem deister zu veröffentlichen!

ich fange mal mit dieser traurigkeit an: 
der frankweg ist im unteren teil (wurzelpassage) gerade nicht nicht mehr befahrbar: es liegen einige dicke bäume direkt auf dem trail!

momme!


----------



## mischuwi (22. Juli 2003)

Da weiß ich auch noch was zu berichten!

Seit einiger Zeit ist der schöne Downhill am Nordmannsturm ebenfalls unterbrochen. etwa auf der Hälfte des ertsen Teilstücks scheint es fast so, als ob da eine Bundesstraße durchgebaut wird  . Jedenfalls musste ich da vor zwei/drei Wochen eine 5m breite Schotterpiste queren. War aber seit dem auch nicht mehr da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sobo (22. Juli 2003)

Da weiß ich auch was zu Berichten!!
Es gibt anscheinend immer mehr I....en die meinen die Trails mit Baumstemmen vollzupacken. Ist mir zweimal letzte Woche passiert vom Fehrnsehturm ins Bullerbachtal runter. Anscheiend merken die nicht das sie mit Ihren Wanderschzhen beim Holz suchen mehr kaputt machen


----------



## momme (3. August 2003)

so, der frankweg ist wieder befahrbar! es fehlen einige bäume, deren stümpfe nun zu sprüngen umfunktioniert wurden!

momme!


----------



## Rabbit (3. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von momme _
> *ich fange mal mit dieser traurigkeit an:
> der frankweg ist im unteren teil (wurzelpassage) gerade nicht nicht mehr befahrbar: es liegen einige dicke bäume direkt auf dem trail!*


Mensch momme, die dürften dich doch bei deinem Bike nicht stören, die werden doch einfach weggebügelt   

Aber die Idee ist gut, so fährt man(n) nicht ungewarnt in irgenwelche "Überraschungen" rein, die weh tun könnte 

Gruß aus der Hansestadt,
Harry


----------



## Handfest (10. August 2003)

Überhaupt scheinen im Deister die Mountainbikehasser unterwegs zu sein... 

Die Krönung war gestern eine "zufällig an der richtigen Stelle abgekippte Schubkarre voll bestem Sandkastensand".
 Ausserdem steckten an so mancher Schlüsselstelle armdicke Bäumchen in Radnabenhöhe. Aktuell liegt im oberen Teil der Rinne vom Fernsehturm Richtung Bullerbach ein dicker Baum im oberen Drittel quer...

Also: Vorsichtig fahren ) und wegen gemäßigter Touren mal bei www.deisterbiker.de vorbeischauen. Vielleicht könnt ihr ja auch was beitragen...


----------



## momme (20. August 2003)

auf dem lady´s only gibt´s einen neuen drop! habe ihn selber noch nicht gesehen, aber der soll ordentlich hoch sein, also augen auf!

momme!


----------



## Deistersause (23. August 2003)

wo ist eigentlich der lady's only trail??
bin zwat keine lady, würd aber trotzdem gern mal auschecken!


----------



## momme (31. August 2003)

und da hab´ ich doch schon wieder von baumassnahmen gehört: 

lady´s only: der neue hühnerleiter-drop soll etwas modifiziert werden und ist dann wohl nicht mehr ganz so hoch!

grabweg: es gibt einen neuen drop und den ersten deisterschen road(forstweg)gap!

momme mit den grossen, guten ohren!


----------



## Rabbit (31. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von momme _
> *grabweg: es gibt einen neuen drop und den ersten deisterschen road(forstweg)gap!*


Hehe, wird Zeit daß wir uns mal wieder im Deister treffen   
Evil ist ja ganz schön fleißig 

Beste Grüße an eure "Truppe",
Harry


----------



## deisterbiker (3. September 2003)

@ handfest

Wieso gemäßigt?
Du musst auch mal wieder mitfahren, die Sonntagstouren würd ich eher als knackig bezeichen, die letzte Zeit waren alle 70-80 km mit ca. 1200 -1400hm...
Gemäßigt sind nur die Downhills, aber bei CC-/Marathonbikes ist das ja wohl normal, das man damit keine Drops fährt.
Frankweg, Königsweg, Grenzweg, Nordmannsturm gehen aber schon...

CU on wheels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deisterbiker (3. September 2003)

ach ja...
hab´ letzten Sonntag 'n coolen Köpper in den Kieshaufen am Parkplatz Mooshütte gemacht. Ham die Kaffee-Touris sich gefreut!
Also besser links an der Treppe runter, direkt am Ausgang aus dem Wald liegt hinter der Kante 'n 1,50m hoher Haufen, den man/ich seeeeehr spät sieht.
War aber total weich und ich steckte bis Vorderrad/Lenker/Schulter drin...

CU


----------



## zecke80 (5. September 2003)

ahoi!
im bereich Feggendorfer Stollen, Heisterburg (am Nothshore-Trail)
unbedingt vorm abfahren die line überprüfen, sonst ist die chance ziemlich groß, in ne falle zu brettern. der dorfsheriff war mal wieder unterwegs.
also, augen auf.


----------



## deisterbiker (6. September 2003)

Wo denn? Wann denn?
War Sonntag da, nix gesehen...


----------



## Giant69 (8. September 2003)

Moin!
Wir waren gestern im Deister u. Foxi hat uns erstmal den Lady´s Only gezeigt.Geht harmlos los u. wird dann richtig geil.Die Hühnerleiter muss mann sich nicht unbedingt geben,aber der Drop auf der linken Seite am Hang ist noch fällig...
Auch die ´natürlichen´Kicker sind 1. Sahne,werd wohl das nächste mal das Acid nehmen....
Gruss,    Jan


----------



## Deistersause (8. September 2003)

Wo finde ich denn den "Lady's Only"-Trail ??? Würd den auch gern mal fahren.


----------



## foxi (8. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zecke80 _
> *ahoi!
> im bereich Feggendorfer Stollen, Heisterburg (am Nothshore-Trail)
> unbedingt vorm abfahren die line überprüfen*


alles wieder okidoki sind zu viert da runter, nichts aufgefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## momme (25. September 2003)

am rande des frankwegs (kurz vor der finalen wurzelpassage) soll ein neuer grosser hühnerleiter-drop stehen! hab ich gehört!

momme!


----------



## Quen (26. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von momme _
> *am rande des frankwegs (kurz vor der finalen wurzelpassage) soll ein neuer grosser hühnerleiter-drop stehen! hab ich gehört!
> 
> momme! *


Hoi!

Hmm, bis man bald wirklich gar nicht mehr fahren darf...  Hab da so langsam meine Zweifel ob das noch okay ist.

Grüße!


----------



## Rabbit (26. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Quen _
> *
> Hmm, bis man bald wirklich gar nicht mehr fahren darf...  Hab da so langsam meine Zweifel ob das noch okay ist.
> *


Hey, wer sollte gegen so ein fortschrittliches, innovatives Projekt einen Einwand haben.
Noch nie was von *Terraforming* gehört?  
Muß man halt nur richtig verkaufen 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Deistersause (27. September 2003)

hey, da hab ich auch noch was zu erzählen:
wenn man vorm eingang zur freilichtbühne steht und sich dann immer links hält, kommt man auf einen kleinen aber feinen Trail, der grade terrageformt wird. (Hab ich natürlich von einem Bekannten, von dessen Bruder der Freund da mitwirkt )
Zwei "Steilkurven" (??Anlieger??) gibt es da schon, eine Rampe und ein Drop sind im entstehen.
Wer Lust hat, kann ja da weiterbauen.


----------



## zecke80 (7. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Quen _
> *
> Hoi!
> 
> ...


----------



## Quen (7. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zecke80 _
> *
> 
> *


Wo ist Dein Problem?


----------



## Rabbit (7. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Quen _
> *
> Wo ist Dein Problem? *


@zecke80: Das wüßte ich jetzt auch gerne mal, zumal Quens Bedenken ja nicht aus der Luft gegriffen sind!


----------



## zecke80 (8. Oktober 2003)

natürlich ist das nicht aus der luft gegriffen, aber was will man denn bitte machen? Aufhören ?
Das   sollte umhimmelswillen nicht ihm gelten, sondern den leuten, die etwas gegen uns haben.

egal. thema durch. es gibt biker, die fahren so, andere so.

sorry


----------



## Rabbit (8. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zecke80 _
> *Das   sollte umhimmelswillen nicht ihm gelten, sondern den leuten, die etwas gegen uns haben.
> *


Na denn


----------



## Quen (8. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zecke80 _
> *natürlich ist das nicht aus der luft gegriffen, aber was will man denn bitte machen? Aufhören ?*


Ja. Abgesehen davon gibt es mittlerweile schon viel zu viele Strecken im _Bike-Park Deister_...



> _Original geschrieben von zecke80 _
> *Das   sollte umhimmelswillen nicht ihm gelten, sondern den leuten, die etwas gegen uns haben.*


Wie nett von Dir... 



> _Original geschrieben von zecke80 _
> *egal. thema durch. es gibt biker, die fahren so, andere so.
> 
> sorry *


Nee, nicht egal. Aber vllt sollten auch Leute wir Du manchmal etwas mehr nachdenken und nicht immer nur so handeln wie es ihnen in den Kram passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Acki (9. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Quen!
Da stimme ich Dir voll und ganz zu! Es nimmt wirklich langsam überhand. Die Leite vom Forstamt werden sich das bestimmt nicht mehr lange gefallen lassen und dann ist es vorbei mit den schönen Trails. Also sollten wir dankbar dafür sein, dass wir im Moment noch geduldet werden und es bei dem belassen, was wir zur Zeit haben. Ich fahre selbst DH, wohne hier und möchte auf keinen Fall, dass das alles durch Gedankenlosigkeit verlohren geht. Das betrifft auch Internet-Publikationen hier im Forum, welche leider auch Leute anlocken, die sich im Wald nicht zu benehmen wissen.


----------



## foxi (9. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Eike _
> *Das betrifft auch Internet-Publikationen hier im Forum, welche leider auch Leute anlocken, die sich im Wald nicht zu benehmen wissen. *


hab ich noch nicht erlebt. Du etwa ?? Erzähl doch mal mehr davon.


----------



## Acki (10. Oktober 2003)

Ich denke da an unsinnige Vollbremsungen, die den Waldboden unnötig aufreißen, um als krasser Downhiller rüberzukommen oder an irgendwelches Metal-Geschruppe aus dem Rucksack, mit dem die Wanderer am Annaturm belästigt werden. Solch peinliches Teenager-Gepose sollte eigentlich nichts im Wald verloren haben.


----------



## Rabbit (10. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Eike _
> *... oder an irgendwelches Metal-Geschruppe aus dem Rucksack, mit dem die Wanderer am Annaturm belästigt werden. *


Also ich bin bisher im Deister auch noch nicht auf solche "Idioten" gestossen. Liegt vielleicht daran, daß ich meißt auch an foxis Seite fahre


----------



## foxi (10. Oktober 2003)

Bislang, sind uns im Deister soweit ich mich erinnern kann nur freundliche Wander-Genossen begegnet. ( und wir sind es auch)  Im September kam uns ne Gruppe von ca.15 Personen auf den Nordmannsturm-Trail entgegen, die haben sogar vor Begeisterung aplaudiert und uns angefeuert.
In diesen Sinne hoffe ich natürlich das es so bleibt wie es ist und nicht von unserer Seite übertrieben wird


----------



## rigger (11. Oktober 2003)

Wo ich im Juli mit im Deister war hatte sich sone Tante mit Kinderwagen beschwert wir würden die ganzen Wege kaputtmachen! War auf dem Schotterweg wo man draufkommt wenn man vom Bombenkrater kommt! Aber da hatte sich auch nur die beschwert die anderen in der Gruppe haben nur unsere Bikes bestaunt!


----------



## Der B (11. Oktober 2003)

Egal ob Deister, Asse oder Elm
Schuld is`der Wanderer der dumme Schelm...

*Jeckengeschwafel*

nee ma ernst jetze. Wann man wie ein Geisteskranker den Weg runterbügelt stehen die FUSIES nur selten So da 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Kann man auch verstehen ( wenn man nüchtern ist meine ich).

ABER (!) wenn man bisserl bremst, nett Gützt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dann stehen die Fusies 
auch nicht SO da 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sonder SO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !°!!


In diesem Sinne

Grüze aus BS


----------



## hornett (11. Oktober 2003)

Sehr witzig! ...und inhaltlich korrekt!


----------



## Frorider03 (12. Oktober 2003)

Moin leutz, ich war am samstag mit ein paar kumpels am Deister unteranderem auch am RoadGap. Wollt euch nur mal sagen wie geil eure Trails sind!! Wie lange gibts eure Trails denn schon? un wieviel gibts denn so bei euch? hab echt nicht gedacht das man bei euch so geil biken kann!wir ham bei uns im wald auch einen ziemlich derben North_Shore_Trail , wenn ihr lust habt könnte man sich ja mal demnächst bei uns treffen und ein bisschen chillen! Ich weiß leider nicht mit wem ich am samstag von euch gefahren bin, könnt ihr mir da mal irgendwie weiterhelfen? ich war der mit dem 2004'er Kona Stinky. bei interesse könnt ich euch mal ein par pics von unserem trail zusenden!"!

Go on riding!!

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sekretärin EK (26. Oktober 2003)

Hi,
soll Euch Mosher von Evil Knievel schön grüßen, der hat keine Zeit am PC zu setzen. Er muss fahren und Terra formen, deshalb schickt er seine Sekretärin.

Vorsicht am Grabweg, da gibt es wieder einige neue Sprünge. Augen auf.

Sekretärin Evil Knievel


----------



## harryhallers (2. November 2003)

Hallo,

heute am Sonntag der 2. um 16.00 Uhr hatte ich am Grabweg leider meine Eisenrüstung und den Morgenstern nicht dabei.

So ähnlich kam mir die Situation am Anfang des Grabweges vor!

Alles voller dicker Äste über den Trail und in den Senken liegen Tannen, die man erst in letzten Augenblick sieht.

Ich habe schon Angefangen wegzuräumen, aber alles habe ich nicht geschafft.

Grüße Olaf.


----------



## Octane (21. November 2003)

Grabweg ist schon wieder schön frei und wunderbar befahrbar!! 
Der Mögebierweg wurde auch wieder ins Leben zurück gerufen - Vorsicht bei der Einfahrt, kleiner Tip für unsere CC`ler,  Es gibt ne Menge spassige Sprünge,  es wurde sogar ein schöner 2,50 m North Shore Drop gebaut... Das eine oder andere Bild oder Video wird wohl demnächst auf www.freeridehannover.de.vu zusehen sein!!

Bis dahin...


----------



## Octane (26. Januar 2004)

Hallo!? Was los - nix neues im Deister???   
Hörte von Waldarbeiten :kotz: am Grabweg und sowas... 
Bitte um Meldung!!!

Bis dahin...


----------



## mastercremaster (30. Januar 2004)

nö gerade geht nicht viel im deister. vereiste wege, arschkalt und rutschig...
ABER keine omas und gutes fahrtechniktraining!!!
hab gesehen, dass die kleinen jumps am heisterburgdownhill abgerissen worden sind    !!!!
die hühnerleiter steht aber noch.
 bis bald   mastercremaster


----------



## schwermetall (9. Februar 2004)

Hi Octane,

im Deister ist es momentan wirklich nicht so prall.
Wie Mastercremaster so schrieb, ist der Boden eine ziemliche Sauerei,
aber mit der richtigen Kleidung auch ganz witzig.
Das Gerücht mit dem Grabweg ist wahr, zumindest der Teil mit den großen Jumps ist dicht.
Der Rest ist OK.
Ciao,
Schwermetall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

